# I.E. Decode Error



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a new Nokia Lumia 830, everything is as default and updated as possible. This has been a persistant issue since day one: Operating 8.1 mobile, when watching YouTube videos, I occasionally recieve a Decode Error. It happens regardless of the quality of the video. I'm viewing the YT mobile site via I.E. as there are no official apps, and the apps for YT on Win Mobile sucks.

Is there something wrong, or is there just a fundimental flaw in I.E. for mobile? It doesn't appear to occur with videos elsewhere.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Appears to be an issue for quite a while now:

Error: video could not be decoded - Windows Central Forums

My best recommendation for you is to wait until Windows 10 is released for Windows Phone.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Appears to be an issue for quite a while now:
> 
> Error: video could not be decoded - Windows Central Forums
> 
> My best recommendation for you is to wait until Windows 10 is released for Windows Phone.


Dang... Alrighty then. Any idea when that will be released?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

April ish..


----------

